# Show us your labour photos !



## tiger

So there is a bumps thread in the trimesters, show off your baby threads in baby club etc so why not have a show off your labour thread ?! 

i love looking at peoples labour photos! 

If there are any that you believe you need to censor (not that there is such a thing as TMI on this site :haha: ) just add a heading stating so !

I will start ! 

this is me at my local gp to be checked as the hospital told me over the phone i was not in labour ---- i was 3.5cm 

this is me loving the gas and air, after i had tried the bath, i was somewhere between 5 and 8cm here 

my sister 'supporting' me :haha: :dohh:


i as forced to have the epi after i had shrunk from 8cm to 5cm in 30min :cry:


----------



## tiger

my son ended up being born my crash caesarean section :cloud9:


----------



## redstiletto

This is AFTER I got the epidural :rofl:



Before it was administered, I was holding onto that bedrail screaming bloody murder at my husband. I always thought I had a good pain tolerance level too. Haha, I was dead wrong. I have so much respect for you ladies that give birth without pain meds :flower:


----------



## whirlwind

GREAT thread, Tiger! Looking forward to adding my own in the next week or so :happydance:


----------



## tiger

redstiletto said:


> This is AFTER I got the epidural :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Before it was administered, I was holding onto that bedrail screaming bloody murder at my husband. I always thought I had a good pain tolerance level too. Haha, I was dead wrong. I have so much respect for you ladies that give birth without pain meds :flower:

:haha: i was screaming and moo'ing and apparently looked like a rabid dog :rofl:



whirlwind said:


> GREAT thread, Tiger! Looking forward to adding my own in the next week or so :happydance:

make sure you come back and update ! :dance: 
good luck !!


----------



## goddess25

I never took any, or rather no one took any of me! I kind of wished I had some now but I didn't want any taken in labour or giving birth.


----------



## tiger

my sister was trying to get me to smile while i was having a contraction ? :saywhat: :grr: :haha:


----------



## Pearls18

I think I would have actually killed DH if he had tried to take photos of me in labour! I'm gutted we didn't have one when I was still in the pool having just given birth to DS though, I had to give birth to the placenta out of the water so it was all a bit of a rush (hospital policy).


----------



## Blah11

MarineWAG said:


> I think I would have actually killed DH if he had tried to take photos of me in labour! I'm gutted we didn't have one when I was still in the pool having just given birth to DS though, I had to give birth to the placenta out of the water so it was all a bit of a rush (hospital policy).

same! i only have 2 pics of Roman having just been born.


----------



## hawalkden

:cry: I didn't take any whilst in labour wish I did now though! :(!!


----------



## tiger

oh id be gutted if i never got any taken while i was in labour :(


----------



## vicky125

heres a couple of me in labour, was strapped to monitors pretty much the whole time so i had to stay in bed..

me sucking on g&a


bit loopy from the gas


and the product of my pain


----------



## tiger

you do look pretty loopy :rofl:


----------



## vicky125

thanks.. lol


----------



## tiger

lol dont worry, the gas made me so high i was trying to have sex with my husband at 8cm dilated :rofl:
apparently as soon as the MW left the room i said "lets have one last virgin vagina quicky" :shock: :haha:


----------



## vicky125

hmmm.. virgin vagina quickie... wonder how that works?.. lmao:haha::rofl:


----------



## tiger

god only knows :dohh:


----------



## vicky125

well we know how it would work, just not with a 41+ week pregnant "obvious non-virgin"


----------



## JD'2

heres mine. don't know how many cms but i was 4 cm at about 5 in morning and gave birth at 9.32 so this was taken at about 2 or 3 in morning.
 



Attached Files:







116.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 414


----------



## tiger

you look relaxed !


----------



## JD'2

yeah i was. had a home birth. and the labour andd birth was the most amazing experiance ever. i did hypnobirthing which really helped.


----------



## dan-o

My pics start a bit late... I had a fast & furious labour! :haha:
Can't thank my mum enough for taking these, brings it all back looking at them. 
Wish I could do it all again! :flower:

In transition leaning over the bed. 
I was about 9.5cm with anterior lip by this point and asking for an epidural, pmsl! 
(obviously no time for an epi now, lol!!)
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3778-1.jpg


A short while later, ready to push! (had to get on my back as all fours seemed to be hurting my spine/pelvis)
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3781-1.jpg


Pushing!
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3782-1.jpg


A few minutes later... Sid is born! Still posterior (hence why my back/pelvis was hurting! :haha:)
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3783-2-1-1.jpg


First look at mum!
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3798-1.jpg


My boy :)
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3806-1-1-1.jpg


First feed :)
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3909-1-1-1.jpg


Hope you like them :) xx


----------



## NaturalMomma

Leaning against the birth pool during a contraction
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/944.jpg

6 minutes after birth. Waiting for the placenta to come out and he's still attatched to the cord
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/imageaa.jpg


----------



## Beaney192

dan-o said:


> My pics start a bit late... I had a fast & furious labour! :haha:
> Can't thank my mum enough for taking these, brings it all back looking at them.
> Wish I could do it all again! :flower:
> 
> In transition leaning over the bed.
> I was about 9.5cm with anterior lip by this point and asking for an epidural, pmsl!
> (obviously no time for an epi now, lol!!)
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3778-1.jpg
> 
> 
> A short while later, ready to push! (had to get on my back as all fours seemed to be hurting my spine/pelvis)
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3781-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Pushing!
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3782-1.jpg
> 
> 
> A few minutes later... Sid is born! Still posterior (hence why my back/pelvis was hurting! :haha:)
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3783-2-1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> First look at mum!
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3798-1.jpg
> 
> 
> My boy :)
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3806-1-1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> First feed :)
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3909-1-1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Hope you like them :) xx

Wow what amazing pictures you have :)


----------



## Beaney192

Ok here goes.....

First one was when the gas and air was my best friend! The mw thought I was crying when I was laughing! :) Please excuse the strechmarks.

https://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv331/Beaney192/MichaelPeterMcNamara093-1.jpg

The second was waiting for the epidural to kick in again after the first lot had worn off.

https://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv331/Beaney192/MichaelPeterMcNamara097.jpg

And finally after needing emergency forceps I got to meet my Little man :)

https://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv331/Beaney192/MichaelPeterMcNamara102.jpg


----------



## Pearls18

When I first looked at this thread I was thinking uuuuuccchh why would anybody take pictures in labour???!!! But I'm loving these pictures!!! Maybe next time I'll leave the camera near hubby....if he'd have the guts to risk it I don't know hehe. Looking beautiful ladies, incredible time :) xx


----------



## MillyBert

Here is a few from my sons birth.

Worrying as i was only 14. Kept trying to smile and look brave through the contractions tho..

Spoiler
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9526/dscf0019md.jpg


Spoiler
https://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6180/dscf0020tw.jpg


Spoiler
https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/839/dscf00212s.jpg


Spoiler
https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/217/dscf0021ce.jpg


Spoiler
https://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2222/dscf00222.jpg


Spoiler
https://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9788/dscf0022e.jpg


Spoiler
https://img638.imageshack.us/img638/676/dscf0023ct.jpg

Chatting to the midwife :)

Spoiler
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6486/dscf0024im.jpg

First cuddles

Spoiler
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/2053/dscf0026sp.jpg


Spoiler
https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9957/dscf0025he.jpg

Had to have a operation to manually remove my placenta so here are the pics in the recovery room and 2 of scotty in the crib thing.

Spoiler
https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/4240/dscf0027zr.jpg


Spoiler
https://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1853/dscf0028x.jpg


Spoiler
https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5928/dscf0029zl.jpg


Spoiler
https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/1347/dscf0030b.jpg


Spoiler
https://img403.imageshack.us/img403/9118/dscf0032o.jpg


Spoiler
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7930/dscf0033bb.jpg

Now for the birth of my daughter :sleep:

BAD contraction.. mum strokeing my hair :)

Spoiler
https://img832.imageshack.us/img832/7093/20110415190427.jpg


Spoiler
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9193/20110415190439.jpg

High as a kite

Spoiler
https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/2346/20110415190737.jpg

Breathing as much gas and air as i could while the nurse was out the room :haha:

Spoiler
https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9990/20110415190722.jpg

There are ALOT more from my daughters birth but they are all in an album and are a lil bit too graphic for the internet :blush:

xx


----------



## tiger

ugh i love these photos haha ! 
dan-o - you look AMAZING for being 9.5cm ! 
naturalmumma - your baby looks huge ! how big was he ? 
beany- you look like you enjoyed the gas as much as i did :haha: 
millybert- i love how the first time round, you were cautious of how u looked in the pics and second time round you just dont care :rofl:


----------



## lily2614

The gas thing must be a out of states thing because they don't do that here in the states!! I have some pictures but they are not on my computer otherwise I would share!!


----------



## kimmylea2001

Ok so heres my labour pics... I hated my lovely partner for about a month when he put a couple of facebook!! but i dont regret them being taken, just being publicly shared with all my close friends and family! oh if you dont love them you would kill them!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0769.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 141









IMG_0772.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 123









IMG_0811.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 88


----------



## arj

JD'2 said:


> yeah i was. had a home birth. and the labour andd birth was the most amazing experiance ever. i did hypnobirthing which really helped.

I just thought to myself what a cute little baby that is in your profile pic, then saw she is called Summer Rose like my DD
=)


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :cloud9: what beautiful photos and stories! ....i will gather my photos and upload as well :D


----------



## hawalkden

NaturalMomma said:


> Leaning against the birth pool during a contraction
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/944.jpg
> 
> 6 minutes after birth. Waiting for the placenta to come out and he's still attatched to the cord
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/imageaa.jpg

Loving the rubber duck is in the photo chilling ;)!!! haha. 

Beautiful photos though. Shame I didn't take any photos :cry:.. Suppose hopefully if we have another I can do :)


----------



## JD'2

arj said:


> JD'2 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i was. had a home birth. and the labour andd birth was the most amazing experiance ever. i did hypnobirthing which really helped.
> 
> I just thought to myself what a cute little baby that is in your profile pic, then saw she is called Summer Rose like my DD
> =)Click to expand...

thats so ace haha. thank you she is gorg:thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Baby was posterior (back to back) and it took forever (30 hours)...100% back labor..i hope this time doesn't take so long and without the back labor!

1.) active labor...this was about 15ish hours into labor (maybe 8-9pm). Id say 6CM. I instinctually did a TON of hands knees/leaning over. I would float in the water on my back, but when a contraction started i would flip (back labor is NO joke :nope:...FAR worse than "regular labor")

2.) a little graphic :blush: but oh well! Thats my mom and hubby ...23 hours into labor, transition

3.) transition (lasted 9 hours :shock::shock::shock:...thats def NOT as quick as they say it should be!)...about 24 hours into labor. Sleeping in between contractions.

4.) pushing. I used many different positions! It took me 6 hours! Thats sunnyside up babies are killer :haha:


5.) 30 hours later and he finally arrived!


----------



## Guppy051708

Some more

1.) check out that circle on his head! thats what a posterior baby gets :haha:

2.) my mom and dh is behind me. :cloud9: 

The second to the last one is graphic, sorry! But thats the placenta, and i thought i would include it because its what nourished my baby for 9 months...make that 10 :haha: (didn't have him until 41+5, and the placenta was in PERFECT condition!)
 



Attached Files:







086.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 441









091.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 390









093.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 365









095.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 369









292.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 495


----------



## Pearls18

Guppy051708 said:


> Baby was posterior (back to back) and it took forever (30 hours)...100% back labor..i hope this time doesn't take so long and without the back labor!
> 
> 1.) active labor...this was about 15ish hours into labor (maybe 8-9pm). Id say 6CM. I instinctually did a TON of hands knees/leaning over. I would float in the water on my back, but when a contraction started i would flip (back labor is NO joke :nope:...FAR worse than "regular labor")
> 
> 2.) a little graphic :blush: but oh well! Thats my mom and hubby ...23 hours into labor, transition
> 
> 3.) transition (lasted 9 hours :shock::shock::shock:...thats def NOT as quick as they say it should be!)...about 24 hours into labor. Sleeping in between contractions.
> 
> 4.) pushing. I used many different positions! It took me 6 hours! Thats sunnyside up babies are killer :haha:
> 
> 
> 5.) 30 hours later and he finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311944
> View attachment 311953
> View attachment 311949
> View attachment 311956
> View attachment 311960

I had an Elliot who was a water baby too lol!! I Love the pic of him having just that second been born and his face emerging from the water, he looks so peaceful which considering the situation is amazing! I loved my water birth, can't imagine doing it any other way and it wasn't even planned, are you going to have another water birth?

Edit: Just re-read and seen your next bubba is to be Elliot and it is Isaac who is the water baby hehe, great names ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww thanks :)

Isaiah was the baby in the pics ;) that one of him immerging out of the water is my favorite oh and those are his daddys arms pulling him out :cloud9: i am so glad the nurse picked up my camera and started taking pics!...and i couldn't have done it without the water! i dont know how ppl give birth on land :haha: i just cant imagine it at all!...they actually wanted me to get out of the tub while i was pushing, but i refused :haha: ...you never come between an unmedicated mom and her pushing :bodyb: :rofl:

Elliot will be a waterbirth at home :D i can't wait!


----------



## dan-o

Wow, what amazing photos Guppy!! :flower: I'd have loved a waterbirth but wasn't allowed, maybe if I'm lucky enough to have another baby I will try for one.

I can totally relate to having a sunny side up baby without an epidural though, those transition contractions are a whole new level of pain lol, although my labour was the polar opposite of yours! (fast n furious!)

PS. Good luck with your next one, fingers crossed for a normal presentaion this time! xx ;)

xxx


----------



## tiger

i love your photos guppy !!!
labour photos make me a little upset that ill be having a c-section this time, but i really cant risk going through the same thing again. i dont think i could handle it emotionally :nope: 
i would love a waterbirth though. who knows... if i go into labour before my section date i might just try to go natural


----------



## Pearls18

Guppy051708 said:


> Aww thanks :)
> 
> Isaiah was the baby in the pics ;) that one of him immerging out of the water is my favorite oh and those are his daddys arms pulling him out :cloud9: i am so glad the nurse picked up my camera and started taking pics!...and i couldn't have done it without the water! i dont know how ppl give birth on land :haha: i just cant imagine it at all!...they actually wanted me to get out of the tub while i was pushing, but i refused :haha: ...you never come between an unmedicated mom and her pushing :bodyb: :rofl:
> 
> Elliot will be a waterbirth at home :D i can't wait!

Oh gosh sorry hun that'll teach me to type without my glasses on, that's an even nicer name than Isaac! I'm hoping for a waterbith at home next time fingers crossed :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: no problem sweetie! :flower:
i hope you get your HB H20 birth next time :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

*tiger*, i will send :dust: that you go into labor before you section date :winkwink:
There is a large support system on BnB for VBACers though. and I dont know much about them but from what little ive seen they are great. ...i think its normal to be afraid the second time around, even if you didn't have a c-section....i cried when i found out i had another anterior placenta and was soooo fearful of birth at the prospects of another posterior...even know i have my scare moments. I think its only natural. and sure i didn't have a section but that was a long painful birth and im sure if i had any other care provider thats where it would have gone (the nurses kept pushing for a section and about every other intervention but the doc basically told them to F-off :haha:. 
No matter how your sweetie arrives its going to be lovely. And if you do decide to VBAC, i think there are lots of women who can reassure you and bring back some confidence :hugs:

*dan-o*, they are horrible! I really feel like if it wasnt for back labor and such lack of sleep, i dont think it would be too bad...you are so lucky to have a baby that quick and being back to back! That is sooo rare! You should be proud of that! I know the docs/nurses were complimenting me on doing it in 30 hours, let alone any quicker! That is amazing...can i have your body please :rofl:

Anyone notice how water logged i was?! :rofl:


----------



## NaturalMomma

tiger said:


> ugh i love these photos haha !
> dan-o - you look AMAZING for being 9.5cm !
> naturalmumma - your baby looks huge ! how big was he ?
> beany- you look like you enjoyed the gas as much as i did :haha:
> millybert- i love how the first time round, you were cautious of how u looked in the pics and second time round you just dont care :rofl:

He was 8 lbs even and gained 1 lb in his first week. To this day he is 20 months and has a very stalky build. He is the complete opposite of my first son.



lily2614 said:


> The gas thing must be a out of states thing because they don't do that here in the states!! I have some pictures but they are not on my computer otherwise I would share!!

I think it's in 1 or 2 US hospitals, but yes, mostly a UK thing.



hawalkden said:


> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> Leaning against the birth pool during a contraction
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/944.jpg
> 
> 6 minutes after birth. Waiting for the placenta to come out and he's still attatched to the cord
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/imageaa.jpg
> 
> Loving the rubber duck is in the photo chilling ;)!!! haha.
> 
> Beautiful photos though. Shame I didn't take any photos :cry:.. Suppose hopefully if we have another I can do :)Click to expand...

Haha, the rubber ducky was ds1's (older brother to baby in photos) favorite toy for the longest time after ds2 was born. But then it broke :(


----------



## tiger

wow, my son was 8 pound 8 oz, and im so scared this little girl is going to be bigger :wacko:


----------



## mummykcc

Guppy-thanks for posting your photos-they are amazing! :) You must look back at the photos and think wow! and the placenta is amazing too-to think baby lived from it for all those months inside you. 

I love reading all these birth stories and seeing the photo's-our bodies do some fantastic things!


----------



## RoxyRoo

We didn't get any pics during the labour but here we are shortly after the birth, in the comfort of our own home :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0609.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 268


----------



## Guppy051708

Roxy, that is precious :cloud9:

thanks mummykcc! It STILL brings tears to my eyes! I dont forget anything from the birth (that i was aware of, while i was laboring lol). I had an out of body experience during transition...it last the entire 9 hours...so i can still see my self laboring, i can remember all the details as if i was watching myself...i dont know how to explain it...and im sure i sound like a crazy women :blush: but it really was an out of body experience...i can still see it happening to me, i can see my supporters..i can see the room..i can smell it...its unlike anything i have experienced before.


----------



## shinona

What wonderful photos, ladies. We only have a few but here is me having had the epidural and loving the G&A still - I was not as relaxed as this an hour or so previously when I was struggling with a back to back 10lb 14oz-er...


And in recovery about an hour after ds was born....


xx


----------



## booda

,.


----------



## Guppy051708

You did a great job booda!!! dont feel bad about! my baby was back to back for 30 hours and i thought that was horrible! you should be proud of yourself!!!!


----------



## booda

Guppy051708 said:


> You did a great job booda!!! dont feel bad about! my baby was back to back for 30 hours and i thought that was horrible! you should be proud of yourself!!!!

Thanks....I just wish I hadn't agreed to the epi, I wanted to feel everything, but the midwife and registrar thought an epi would be a good idea to "let me get some rest before pushing" so my overtired exhausted stoned self said yes :/


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: well i think you did a fab job and those are great labor photos :cloud9:


----------



## willowblossom

Lovely photos ladies, i can;t wait to get some of me in a few months, if a agree at the time!! Seeing these photo's makes me feel much more relaxed about the thought of labour and birth.
Thanks again ladies and well done! :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I have always been a very reserved individual when it comes to my body. Even when i first went into labor i was really shy and embarassed to be seen naked..well by the time i was in active labor i didnt give two craps who saw me naked! Heck the President of the United States could have saw me naked and i wouldnt hace cared!....even more than that, i had NOooo idea pics were being taken of me! The only time i knew was when i looked up during pushing! So you can imagine my surprise when i browsed through the pics on my camera! :haha: but imreally glad i have them! I actually have some graphic pics of him crowning and everything but wasnt sure if i should post or not


----------



## NickyNack

I never thought I would want pictures taken during my most intimate and vunreble moments, as I dont even like getting my picture taken with make-up on and hair done... :haha: 

But after seeing all these, I think I will go and take the plunge if I get to labour naturally (I will be VBA3C'ing, hopefully!)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lovely pictures everyone


----------



## clairealfie

You've all changed my mind about having a few photos during labour/birth if the oh gets the chance they are all beautiful


----------



## sg0720

wow ladies these are all beautiful pictures. and with my next baby i am definitely going to try and have a water birth and take lots of pictures.


----------



## four

Such beautiful pictures ladies! I have some of my second birth, as my sister in law attended. My first and third I don't have any. I only have a blurry photo of my third before we left the house. I was laying on the couch trying to rest. However, that labor was only 9 hours, so pretty quick. My first was 27 hours, posterior, second was 13 hours induction. Wish I had taken more pictures of all 3.


----------



## sequeena

The only labour picture I have, Thomas crowning.


Spoiler
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/381794_3037316457090_1388356992_3211202_1741362751_n.jpg


----------



## whirlwind

1st one is early labor at 41+4, preparing to go to hospital.
2nd one is me getting ready to push - I had just gotten out of the tub after hitting transition and was waiting thru another contraction before getting on the bed and pushing.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03304 In Labor 3.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 149









DSC03314 Pushing Contraction 2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 197


----------



## Emmy1987

First was taken at about 3cm, I was partially induced so had to be monitored.

Second was an hour or so later had to be on my left as LO's heartrate had dropped completely.

Next time I want a pic of my foof!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1696.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 118









IMG_1700.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 103


----------



## Guppy051708

Emmy you had a beautiful view to your room!


----------



## Novbaby08

I definitely wish I had taken more pics of my DD's birth I have only 2-3 of me in labor and thats it, none pushing or anything. and then when she first is born.
This one I plan to have a lot more pics taken


----------



## Delamere19

Wow some of these pictures are amazing!! I didn't have any pictures taken during labour. It was a bit of a complicated birth when I got to 7cm. 

I hope next time I get some pictures x


----------



## tiger

i love labour photos. not something you think you want done at the time but definately something i love to look back on :cloud9:


----------



## TheLocation

Sequeena you are very brave sharing your pic with us. Thank you!
Btw compliments on the neat and tidy foof! Mine won't be as tidy as yours I'm sure. :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

TheLocation said:


> Sequeena you are very brave sharing your pic with us. Thank you!
> Btw compliments on the neat and tidy foof! Mine won't be as tidy as yours I'm sure. :wacko:

:rofl: Thank you! I got into some weird positions to keep it tiidy but I somehow managed it.


----------



## Guppy051708

sequeena said:


> TheLocation said:
> 
> 
> Sequeena you are very brave sharing your pic with us. Thank you!
> Btw compliments on the neat and tidy foof! Mine won't be as tidy as yours I'm sure. :wacko:
> 
> :rofl: Thank you! I got into some weird positions to keep it tiidy but I somehow managed it.Click to expand...

:rofl: i was just thinking the same! I was gonna post my crowning pics, but i look like an ape :rofl:


----------



## tiger

i think i got in to every position imaginable in those last few weeks to look tidy down there for the birth :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha. i trimmed...but i had such issues, so besides that, thats all i did lol


----------



## tiger

lol i tried 2 weeks ago and i will NEVER attempt it again without a mirror, because i walked away looking like a cut up piece of meat ! :sick: :haha:


----------



## LovePurple

awesome thread! Glad to see this thread! I wouldn't have thought to get some labor pics but that's a really good idea! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> lol i tried 2 weeks ago and i will NEVER attempt it again without a mirror, because* i walked away looking like a cut up piece of meat* ! :sick: :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Chellxx

Excellent photos ladies, how did you all manage to look so good I looked like a swamp donkey giving birth lol. I dint remember most details about my labour even after only 2 paracetamol so I would of loved some photos to look back on but I think this time round I'll make sure I get some pics


----------



## Nix

your photos are all so lovely. I never had any labour photos taken of my last 3 labours but think I will do this time, especially as this will be my last baby


----------



## Nafretili

Thanks for sharing everyone :) Brilliant pictures, I don't have any as I'm pregnant with number one!


----------



## jjbuttons

brill idea! defo will get OH to take some piccys when im in labour!! all pics are lovely- congrats girls!

xx


----------



## steph.

This is 4 hours before baby came out! Technically not in labour (definately wasnt this composed during labour!), went to the hospital after my waters broke. They said i could go home and come back the next day...just as well i didnt!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3201.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 210


----------



## tiger

i was going to say... if you look that good while you are in labour... i hate you lol


----------



## Reedy

These photos are amazing, thank you for sharing x 
I'm pretty gutted I didnt take any photos during labour but its convinced me to ask my sister to be there from start to end next time as she's a photographer & I know she'll get some great pics x


----------



## clarsair

I've got a great one somewhere of me doubled up laughing and sucking the gas while DH is doing a stupid grin and giving a double thumbs up - we look like a couple of idiots! Is was about 6/7cm dilated at the time I think.

I'd love to have more photos next time (or video if I had the nerve!).


----------



## princess_vix

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02561.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 131









DSC02566.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 169


----------



## Mommy2BeSoon

My labour pictures and daughter.
I was induced at 39 weeks, 5 hours in total. No drugs besides the induction ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 95









IMG_0011.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 99









FB-014.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 117


----------



## tiger

:cloud9:


----------



## booda

This thread, coupled with watching OBEM, makes me want another one - NOW!!!!! Seriously, if work/finance was suited to it - i'd be TTC/NTNP right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiger

:haha: glad we could do our part in populating the world :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## beanzz

Lovely photos everyone! I asked my OH to take photos whilst im in labour and i want one of LO as he's just come out.. His reaction was ":sick: euurrghhhhhh" .. yea thanks :dohh:

Hopefully he'll do it though! Camera is in my hospital bag :haha:


----------



## bumphenders

I love these pictures, they're amazing!

Hopefully I'll be able to get a few if my Birthing Partner isn't in to much of a flap :haha:

:flow:


----------



## elliep

Great photos ladies! I'd never thought about pics of labour before, but I think they are good to have for the memories :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I really hope i can get some good pics, unfortunatly my good friend, who was going to be at the birth as support and picture taking, is moving back home :( maybe one of the midwives will be able to help...or dh.


----------



## shelbie1313

Having seen all your photos I will be getting hubby or mum to get the camera out. It's lovely to think I will have something like that to look back on.


----------



## mummykcc

I thought i'd just pop in to have another look at the photos :) I have no photos from my 2nd birth sadly-as it all happened so quickly (35 minutes) and my OH was in a panick as baby was back back so i was screaming in agony and we didn't have time to even think. 

Thanks again to those who have shared their photos, still makes me a bit teary thinking about it :)


----------



## Guppy051708

As promised! Here are the photos from Elliot Nehemiahs' Birth (born Feb 12th, 2012)

Kendra [my friend] sent me a CD of some of the birth photos. Didn't get a cool "being born" moment like i did with isaiah, but still neat to see. 

***Warning, but not anything bloody..nice thing about water births...just boobies LOL

He was born in our bedroom.



Spoiler
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7935.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7924.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7941.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7919.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7956.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7959.jpg

That takes care of the booby pics LOL

...does this photo of dh look familiar? [1st pic]:wacko: he did the same thing during isaiahs birth...which is why i practically broke the poor student midwife's [second pic] hand [3rd pic]:blush: 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7953.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7952.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_7971.jpg


*Ignore my double chin *:haha:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8004.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8013.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8060.jpg

*Stephen said he needs to send this picture to Mr. Shryer (guy that runs the Honors Shryer Program at Penn State) The shirt he is wearing was from his academic time spent there*

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8059.jpg

*Isaiah woke up right as his head was popping out. Was perfect timing for his nap! lol*

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8083.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8086.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8087.jpg

*i cut the cord this time *:smug:
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8045.jpg

*One of the MWs [Cindy, the older one] examining him on our bed. Apgars were 7 at 1 min and 10 at 5 minutes...not too bad for a precipitous labor, shoulder dyscotia, short cord and one nuchal cord!*

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8095.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8101.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8113.jpg

*This is how they weigh them at a home birth. They get this blanket, lay the baby on it, it's attached to some type of scale, and then they hold that in the air (over the bed, not too high though!) and then read the scale *

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8117.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8121.jpg


*Elliot's eyes were SO swelled because of how quickly he came down (4cm-placenta in 1 hour 40 minutes) and probably the shoulder dyscotia had something to do with it. Im not sure when the swelling went down, but he practically looked like a bug *

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8100.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8134.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8137.jpg

Shot with both midwives and the student midwife. I only wish isaiah was in this one :sad1: Cindy is the older woman in the blue. She was hands off but only helped when she was needed, basically a fly on the wall unless we needed her. Which is exactly what she did. She was lovely and only helped when his head came out, to unwrap the cord, and when we realized the shoulders were stuck. She was so smooth and calm about it. The room was amazingly calm, not what you would expect with shoulder dyscotia. 
Kate literally was walking in the bedroom door when his head came out. She's the one in the green kneeling in the front. There were a lot of labors that weekend and she was stuck at the Concord Hospital (an hour away), with a homebirth transfer. LOVE her! The other girl...im embarrassed to say, but i can't remember her name for the life of me :blush: which is redic considering i thought i was going to break her hand HAHA

After this pic they had me eggs and fruit ready to eat. They cleaned my house while i was in early labor too. I was surprised when i came down the steps to a clean living room, dishes done, and kitchen swept!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8151.jpg

I really really enjoyed it so much (well...i mean, as much as one can "enjoy labor" :rofl: but any other children we have, im def doing it this way again (unless im not low risk or need a transfer). They were great and it was a million times better than my hospital birth!...though isaiahs birth was much more magical...for sure...elliots....we were talking in between contractions the entire time, even while i was pushing! I was SO aware of what was going on...but with isaiah, that was not the case at all. LOL


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Wow such amazing photos!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awesome photos Guppy :)


----------



## Guppy051708

beanzz said:


> Lovely photos everyone! I asked my OH to take photos whilst im in labour and i want one of LO as he's just come out.. His reaction was ":sick: euurrghhhhhh" .. yea thanks :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully he'll do it though! Camera is in my hospital bag :haha:

During my hospital birth with DS1, the nurse picked up the camera and took pictures :D DH didn't want to take pics bc he wanted to be invovled with the process, not stuck behind a camera. Just leave it out somewhere and have someone remind the nurse (your OH could do that), they are usually pretty willing :D


----------



## Kat541

Man, they don't let you get gas in the US.
I wish they did, though.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kat541 said:


> Man, they don't let you get gas in the US.
> I wish they did, though.

I think over the next decade it will start becoming available. I know, Dartmouth College (in New Hampshire) has recently started offering it. They are a teaching hospital though, so it could be a while before its an option for the majority of Americans. However, im sure it would take quite a few years for that to happen, which doesn't help any current ladies :dohh:
I think its a nice option for those that dont want the epi. but dont want to go without any meds at all. I think the epi rate would decrease greatly if this were available.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Amazing photos and stories ladies!!!

I havn't given birth (except passing my miscarriages at 12 weeks and 8 weeks :( )
And wanted to say I'm sooo proud of you all, your look amazing seens as you just pushed another human out!!!!!

I cant wait to have this experience, will I be saying that at the time?..... :D 


xxx


----------



## babybambi2011

this is me during my c section..... not the same as the rest of the lovely pictures... but thought id join in. im type 1 diabetic so was rushed to theatre after my blood sugars shot up and wouldnt come down after steroids.
 



Attached Files:







SDC10286.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Guppy051708

babybambi2011 said:


> this is me during my c section..... not the same as the rest of the lovely pictures... but thought id join in. im type 1 diabetic so was rushed to theatre after my blood sugars shot up and wouldnt come down after steroids.

im glad you shared this!
I think sometimes moms that have had c-sections dont feel as if they have given birth, but i would disagree. It is birth and im glad you opened that up for others to realize what a beautiful thing any type of birth is!


----------

